

This startup scans every Periscope video to help you find the best streams - jluan
http://www.fastcompany.com/3045926/passion-to-profit/this-startups-side-project-scans-every-periscope-video-to-help-you-find-th

======
pcintra
This is very cool! Real-time video recognition of live streams :-o

